# Lắp Máy lạnh âm trần cho không gian trở nên sang trọng và thu hút khách hàng hơn



## vinhphat (28/3/22)

Một điều không thể phủ nhận chính là dòng Máy lạnh âm trần (Điều hòa không khí cassette âm trần) có khả năng khử ẩm khá tốt, hơn nửa khả năng thổi gió rộng, phân tán khí lạnh nhanh và đều khắp phòng. Hơn nửa nếu lắp đặt kiểu cassette âm trần thì sẽ mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cao, không gian trở nên sang trọng và thu hút khách hàng hơn
➡ Tham khảo tin: Những không gian nào nên lắp máy lạnh âm trần (cassette âm trần)
➡ Để chứng minh điều đó, chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra một số hình ảnh lắp đặt Máy lạnh âm trần (Điều hòa không khí cassette âm trần) cho khách tham khảo




































➡ Điều gì thu hút khách hàng chọn và lắp Máy lạnh âm trần (Điều hòa không khí cassette âm trần)

Dàn lạnh âm trần được lắp âm toàn bộ trên LAPHONG, chỉ để lộ ra mặt nạ, ngoài việc không gây vướng víu còn tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho không gian
Vị trí dàn lạnh được thiết kế phù hợp với nhiều không gian, mặt nạ được thiết kế với nhiều hướng thổi gió khác nhau (thổi 4 hướng, thổi 3 hướng, thổi 2 hướng đối lưu, thổi 2 hướng chữ L và thổi gió 1 hướng) phù hợp với mọi diện tích lắp đặt
Phong phú về chủng loại: Loại thường (Non Inverter) và loại tiết kiệm điện (Inverter) bên cạnh đó còn có các model 1P & 3P cho khách hàng dễ lựa chọn với tải điện công trình hiện có
Thiết kế hiện đại, sang trọng và hoạt động êm dịu, không gây ra tiếng ồn, thích hợp lắp đặt cho những không gian yêu cầu sự yên tĩnh
Dàn nóng Máy lạnh âm trần (Điều hòa không khí cassette âm trần) dễ dàng lắp đặt ở ngoài ban công, hoặc đặt trên mái, hay những nơi khuất, với ống dẫn môi chất có chiều dài tối đa lên đến 30m. Với cơ chế bảo vệ tự động khi điện áp thấp, hệ thống có thể hoạt động bền và chịu được các dao động điện áp đầu vào.
➡ Một số mặt hàng Máy lạnh âm trần (Điều hòa không khí cassette âm trần) được khách hàng ưa chuộng nhất

Máy lạnh âm trần MITSUBISHI HEAVY được coi là thương hiệu uy tín với chất lượng vượt trội và khả năng hoạt động tốt, có thể sánh ngang với DAIKIN. Trong quá trình hoạt động ít xảy ra lỗi và sự cố ngoài ý muốn, bền hơn với công trình. Khách hàng lựa chọn hãng nãy có thể yên tâm sử dụng mà không lo các sự cố về hỏng hóc
Máy lạnh âm trần DAIKIN với danh hiệu ông vua trong ngành điện lạnh, các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần Daikin luôn đứng TOP đầu sự lựa chọn của chủ thầu công trình. Với khả nang làm lạnh vượt trội, nhiều kiểu luồng gió có thể lựa chọn, gió được thổi ra mọi hướng kể cả ở các góc máy tạo cảm giác dễ chịu, sảng khoái khắp phòng. Thiết kê mặt nạ vuông đồng nhất cho tất cả các công suất đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ
Máy lạnh âm trần PANASONIC thương hiệu Malaysia có tích hợp các công nghệ khử khuẩn, khử mùi hôi hiệu quả. NanoeX có khả năng loại bỏ nhanh và tốt hơn nhiều loại mùi khó chịu mà chúng ta vẫn hay gặp phải trong cuộc sống, mang đến người dùng môi trường không khí trong lành, thoáng mát ngay khi sử dụng máy lạnh. Thiết kế kiểu dáng tinh tế  khi lắp đặt mang lại vẻ đẹp thẩm mỹ, tinh tế, sang trọng hơn cho khách hàng
Máy lạnh âm trần TOSHIBA là loại cassette 1 chiều lạnh mới nhất – tiết kiệm điện năng và đáng tin cậy. Với chức năng tự làm sạch – Liên tục hoạt động với hiệu suất cao để tiết kiệm năng lượng. Dàn nóng được thiết kê nhỏ gọn hơn dễ dàng di chuyển và lắp đặt. Là một sản phẩm đáng để đầu tư cho công trình của mình
Máy lạnh âm trần LG có mặt nạ được thiết kế nguyên khối cùng với tông màu trắng trang nhã chắc chắn sẽ làm nổi bật nên không gian nội thất của gia đình bạn với môi trường trong lành, thẩm mỹ bật nhất. Hơn nữa, dàn lạnh với kích thước mỏng và nhỏ gọn, cho phép lắp đặt ở nhiều không gian khác nhau mang lại vẻ đẹp sang chảnh. Mặc dù là dòng Inverter nhưng giá thành lại rẻ hơn so với các loại âm trần nêu trên
*➡ Thông tin nhà phân phối máy lạnh chính hãng – thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh chuyên nghiệp*

LH: *0919.560.091* – *0914.174.679* – *02866.599.278* hỗ trợ 24/7
Email báo giá: vinhphatcodienlanh@gmail.com
Xem tất cả các thương hiệu mà VĨNH PHÁT đang phân phối tại: www.maylanhvinhphat.com
Fanpage: Cơ Điện Lạnh Vĩnh Phát
Thông tin bài viết chúng tôi cập nhật mới hàng ngày tại phần TIN TỨC
Các công trình chúng tôi đã và đang thi công tại phần CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU
➡ Tin được quan tâm nhiều nhất: Lựa chọn cho chung cư là máy lạnh giấu trần hay treo tường – phương án nào tối ưu nhất
➡ Xem thêm các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần tại LINKS


----------

